

Twitter Compressor - vladocar
http://www.vcarrer.com/2009/04/twitter-compressor.html

======
mtinkerhess
Nifty idea, but I can capitalize words and remove spaces pretty easily on my
own without using a web app, especially under a 140-character limit.

~~~
vladocar
Yes that is the point you can do it yourself or you can use the application.

In this case(You have to remove 15 spaces and capitalize 17 letters total 32,
do you still want to do it manually? :) ).

YesThatIsThePointYouCanDoItYourselfOrYouCanUseTheApplication.

------
gojomo
Could be a bookmarklet and could offer compressions other than CamelCasing,
such as vowl-drppng.

------
micheleBr
Usefull !!

